# Fairway Wood or Hybrid



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't know which one to buy. I have been golfing for about 2 months now. Based on a google search it seems that hybrids produce less lift and are for faster swing speeds??? Thanks


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

In my opinion go with woods I have the hybrids it took me a while to learn to hit them. they replaced the 4 and 5 iron. Keep in mind that I'm senior in age and I've only been playing this addicting game for a short time in comparison to others and not every week I play so I'm still a high handicapper.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm a high handicapper and I carry a threewood and a 3 hybrid. I use the 3 wood for teeing off mostly and the 3 hybrid replaces my 3 iron although I've never tryed a 5 wood on the fairway but I quiet like my hybrid I even tee off with it sometimes to in high wind, you can still get good distance with it. Its a bit of trail and error see if your local golf shop has demo clubs and try a couple to see the difference


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm just the opposite from Broken Tee. I recommend the hybrids because they are so much easier to hit. They are more versatile because they have a shorter shaft than a fairway wood, so they slip through the grass in the rough a bit smoother, The shorter shaft also makes the clubhead easier to control. I never could hit a 7W, and my 5W was usually inconsistent. The 2 hybrids I carry now (22° and 25°) are my money clubs. They replace both my 5W and 7W, and my 3I and 4I. I have 2 hybrids to take the place of a 5W, 7W, 3I, and 4I. I only carry 13 clubs and still don't have gaps in my bag. 


And I do NOT have a high swing speed (driver is 90ish mph). That is not what is required to hit a hybrid well. Wherever you got that idea, it makes no sense. I would agree if you said that about the long irons, as it is easier to get the ball in the air with them if you have a higher SS. In my experience the hybrid works better with an easy swing.


----------

